# Weekly competition 2009-43



## AvGalen (Oct 22, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F R2 U' F R2 U R' U2 
*2. *F R2 F U2 F R F R2 
*3. *F U' F U' F U F' U' R' U' 
*4. *F R2 F' U' F R2 U2 F R U' 
*5. *R U2 R F2 R F' U2 R' U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R' F2 D F' D2 L B R2 F' U2 R' 
*2. *U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' D B F2 R B2 U' 
*3. *D F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U F' D' R' D L' F' D B R F2 R 
*4. *U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B R F D2 L R U' B U' B' L2 U 
*5. *L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F L' F2 L U2 F R U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' L' Fw D Uw2 U L' R D L' B2 D L F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F D' Uw' L B' R2 B U2 F2 Uw2 R' D Uw' U R Uw' B Rw' Fw2 D' Rw' D'
*2. *Fw2 L' R' D' U2 F Rw' R2 Fw' F' Rw2 R' D F Rw R2 F Uw R B' F2 D2 R B L2 Uw L' B R' Fw U L' Rw Fw' U B Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B2 Rw R2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw F2 Rw' F' L2 Rw2 Fw U2 Fw' R D F' D2 Uw2 R' U2 L U' R D Rw D' Uw U L' B2 Fw2 U B'
*4. *D B F Rw D' L B Rw B2 Fw2 D U L2 Rw F R2 B2 Fw Rw R B' D2 U' L2 Uw U2 L Rw' B' Uw2 F2 L2 D' Rw2 B F L' Rw F2 Uw'
*5. *Uw' Fw2 D Rw' F' D2 U Rw' U' L2 B' Rw' B' F L' F D Uw L2 Fw' L Rw' R' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' L Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L' Fw2 U B2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Bw2 Lw Uw' U' Fw2 D' Dw' Rw' D' F R Uw2 Rw2 Dw Rw Uw2 L2 U' Rw' U2 Bw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F Uw Bw' Fw L' B' D' U Fw U B' L' Dw2 Rw' Uw F2 D Uw2 Rw' B' Bw L2 Rw B2 R2 Fw' F2 U2 F' Uw2 Bw2 D F Uw2
*2. *L2 Lw Fw R Bw' L D2 Bw' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw' U Fw2 L Rw Uw' F Uw2 U F Dw' B' L2 Bw Rw2 Fw Dw' Rw' R Bw2 Rw F' Lw D' Uw R Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw Fw' L Lw' Dw Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw' Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw' Uw Rw F L' B
*3. *B2 D2 Lw2 D Dw' L2 R' Dw2 L F' Dw' L D2 Bw2 Dw Uw U Fw2 F U2 Rw R U' Bw' Dw R2 F' Uw Lw Fw' F' Dw2 Fw U2 L2 Lw2 Rw U' B' Dw2 U' L Lw2 Fw R Fw' L' U2 Rw F D L R D B U2 L' Lw' Bw F
*4. *F Rw2 U Bw Fw R2 Uw Bw2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw Uw2 L2 F2 D2 Lw' D Rw' Fw F' L D B Bw Dw' Uw U' R' B' D' F Rw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Dw' Lw' Bw Lw Fw' Rw2 Bw' Fw L' Lw R2 B' Fw R Uw Lw' Rw' Dw2 R2 U F2 U Lw'
*5. *Bw2 L Uw' B2 Dw2 B' Rw2 D B D' Uw2 U' Lw' R2 U' L' Rw Uw' Bw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 L B2 D Rw R' D Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Dw B' L' Dw2 Rw F2 Lw Rw Bw' R' Uw' F' U2 F2 D' R D' B' Bw2 Fw' D Dw2 Uw2 Fw Rw Bw F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 3F D' 2B2 2U' L 2R2 B 2F F 2R F' D2 R' 2U2 B F2 3U 2F2 3U' U 2F 2L2 D' 2D2 B2 2B2 3R B' 3F L 3F' D 2L 2U' B 2B' F' D2 2D B2 2R' 2B' F 3U B 2D2 R2 3U2 2U' 3R' U' L' R B2 L 2L2 D' 2U' U2 2R' 3F 2L2 B 2U L' 2F' D 3R2 2R' 2F2 2D' F2 L' 3F' U 3F' 3R B 3R2
*2. *R2 D' B2 F 2R2 2U2 B' 2L' 3R' 2D' 2B2 2R2 R 3F 2F' 2D 2B' F D2 2F' D 2D2 3U2 2R2 2U' L' 3R2 B2 R' D 2D2 3U' U 2L2 D U 2L' 3R2 R2 2U 2B L' 3R' R' 2U 3F' 3R2 D' 3U' U' L2 2L 3R2 2D 2U L2 3R 2R2 3F' D 2R 2U 3R2 2D2 B2 2D2 2U2 L2 2L 2B 2U2 3F' D' 2B' 3R2 2D2 3R 2D2 2B2 F2
*3. *F' 2L' R B2 2B' U' B2 3F' 2F' 2D 3F' 3R' 3F 3R 3U 2B' 3R 3F2 3R D2 R2 2U2 2F L2 R' D' 3U' B D' 3F2 D2 2U' U 3F 2F' L 3R R' D2 3U' 2B 3F 2F' L B 2B' 3F F2 R' D2 2U2 B 2B' 3R2 2U2 3F 3R 2R 3U 3R' 2F2 U L 2L 3R2 2F2 F' 2L2 3R2 2D' R' F' 2D' 3U2 3R2 2F' 2D 2U L2 2R'
*4. *2L2 D 2F2 2U' 3F L2 2U 3F' 3R' R2 2D' 2U L2 2R2 2D' L2 2L 3R2 2F D 3R' R U2 B2 2B2 3F 2F' 2D' B2 2D2 3R2 3U' B2 F U2 2B2 2D 3U U2 2B2 D' U B2 3U' L 3R 3U' B2 2B' 2D2 3U2 U2 2L R' 3F 2F 3R' 2F2 L2 2R' 2U2 3F' 3U 2U R2 2F 3U' 2B 2D' 3U' 2B2 F2 2D L2 B2 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 2U'
*5. *2L' 3R R' 2B2 L2 2D2 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F L2 B 3F 3R' D2 2D R 2D 2U2 U' B2 L2 B2 3F 2D' 2R 2B2 L' 2L2 2F' L 3F' D 3U2 B' 2U B L2 3R 2R2 R' D' U2 2R' F2 3U2 2U2 2B 2U2 2B2 L R' 2B' 3R' 3U2 U2 R2 U2 3F' 2U U L 2L' 3R2 U' L D' 2D 2U' 3R R2 B' L' 3F' 3U L2 2D' 2R' B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' 3F U' F 3U2 F' D' 3D' 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 R 2U' 2L D2 3L' 2F L 2L' 3L' 2R' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2L 2R2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2D' F2 L' R2 D B 2D B' 2R' 2D U 3B2 2F2 F2 2R 2F 3D' L2 3U2 2U B U' 2R 3U' 2R2 2U 3B' 3F2 3L2 D' 3U2 U' R' 2D2 2U2 3L 2B' 2D' 3D2 3U2 2L' 3D2 3L' 3B' 2U2 3B2 D' 2D 2U' 2F2 U 3R2 3D2 2U2 2L' 3D B D2 2D' 2B 2D2 3D U' L 3L' 2D' 2L2 2F' 2R 2B'
*2. *R F 3L' 3D F2 3D2 2L 3D R' F' D 3U' U2 3B2 2F2 2R' 3F' D 2U L 3R2 2F 2L 2R' 3B 3R 2R 2D F2 D2 3R2 2B' 3F' F' L B2 3B 2F2 F' 2R 3B2 3D' 2R2 3F2 2F F' U2 2B2 3L2 2R' U' 3F' 3L2 B 3B2 U2 3R 3F2 2D 3U2 R D' R' 3F2 3L 3B' 3U U2 3L 2D' 2B' 3B' 2L' D' 3R 2R D' 3B2 3R2 2D' 2U' 2L B' U' 2B' L 2R2 2F' 2U 2B 2U2 L2 3L2 2R2 2B R 3F' D U' F2
*3. *3D' 3F 3D' B2 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 F' 2L 3L2 3R2 2D L' 2U L' 2L2 D2 2D' 2R2 R 2B' 2L2 2D 3D 2L 3U' 2B' 3B' 2F F' 3L 3B' 2F' 2L B2 3F2 F 2D2 L2 3L2 3F L 3F' U 3B2 3U' L' 2L2 2R' 3U 3B 3L' B2 2D 3R 2B2 2D2 U' 3F 3L' 3R' 3D2 F 3U2 2L' 3L2 3U' 2U 3F' 3D' 2R' 3D2 2L2 B2 2F' 2U2 3F F2 2L' 2B2 2D' 2U2 U 2L2 2D' 3D2 L2 3B' 2L' 3U' 3B' 2U' U 3B 2L 2D L2 B' U
*4. *2D2 3U2 2F2 D' 2D2 U L' 3B2 F' 3U2 U2 L' 2L D 2D2 B' 3F 3D2 2R' 3U F' U' 3L 2D2 U' L2 3B 2F F' 2D2 3D 3U' 2U2 B2 3B' 3F' 2L 3U B 2B 2R2 3F2 2D' 3D 3B 3U2 3F U' L 2D 3U2 2R2 2U' 3L' 2B2 3L2 2R' 3U2 2F F U2 2F' F' 3R 2R2 3D2 2L' R 3D' B 2L' R2 3F2 2D L 2L' 2R2 3F' 3L 3D2 U 3F F 3R' 2D2 3U 3L 2F D 3L' 2R2 B 3F2 2F2 F R' 3F' 3L' B' F2
*5. *F' 3L' 3D' 2B' D 3B 3F2 2F2 L 3B' D' 3R' F2 3D' 3B' 3F L2 2L U' 2L2 R2 2D' 2U' L' R' 3B' L 2D U 2F2 2U' L' F 2R' D2 L' 3L R2 2F2 2U2 U L2 2D2 2B' 2D2 B2 R2 2F2 2D' 3U R2 U' L2 2L' R 2U 3L2 3U' 3B2 3D2 2B2 2F2 2U' L 3U' 2R2 3F2 2F' 2D2 2B 2R2 2D' R' B' 3F' D' R2 2D' 3D' 3U 2R2 D 2R R 2D 2U2 U2 F2 3U2 U L' 2B2 3B' 2L D2 3U2 2L 3R2 2B2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F U2 F R2 U' R F' 
*2. *U2 F' R' U2 F U F R 
*3. *R' U F U' F U' R2 U' F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 B' R B R U2 F L' R' 
*2. *U2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U L B L2 F' U' L2 F' L2 F2 
*3. *U' B2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 R' B' L F D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L B2 R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' F Rw2 R2 B2 F R2 F2 D' U' L' U F' L U Rw2 D' Fw D' U' Fw' Uw2 B' U2 L' F U2 B' U2 B R Fw' F Uw R' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *U Fw' F Uw U' R D' Uw2 R' D U2 Rw' F R' D F2 Uw2 U L2 R B2 D2 Rw R' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 F D' B' Uw' R2 B Fw' U Fw Rw R Uw
*3. *B Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 L2 Rw' F2 L2 R F' L R' F' D' B' L2 Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw F' L2 R' D' Uw B2 U2 L Uw' Fw D' Rw Fw D' B D' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Dw2 U Fw2 L2 B2 Fw Lw' U' Bw Fw' F' D2 U' Lw' F' Uw B' Lw U2 B Bw' Fw' F R D' F2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw L' Lw2 F L' R2 D' F R2 Dw2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw Uw2 F D' U B2 F' D Lw Rw' B' Bw' Uw2 L2 D U' Bw2
*2. *F2 L Rw' D' U' Rw' U2 F' L Rw' Bw' U Fw' R Dw' B2 R' Fw L2 Lw' Rw' R B Fw2 L2 U2 L' Fw2 Lw' F' Rw Bw2 Rw Uw' U' L2 R2 Bw2 R Fw' Lw' F L U2 Fw2 Lw' B D Bw' L2 F2 D Dw2 Uw2 B D' Uw U' L' Fw'
*3. *Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw R U2 Rw Bw U Lw2 Uw' B Lw' D' F R Uw2 U2 F2 Lw' U Bw2 Uw B R' Bw2 F2 Dw Rw' D F2 D2 L' F L2 Bw Fw2 L' Fw' F2 R' Uw B2 F' Uw2 L2 Lw R' Dw2 U2 Fw Rw F' Rw2 Uw B' Bw Dw2 Lw2 F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 F L2 B2 U2 
*2. *U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D U2 B2 D' R F' L U B 
*3. *F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' D B' U L' B F L B2 R2 
*4. *D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B' D F2 R B U F' D U' 
*5. *L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R F2 U' R B F' L2 R' U2 L' F U2 
*6. *L2 F2 R2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R' B2 D' R B' R2 D L F' L 
*7. *U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' B L2 D' R2 F2 U' R' B D 
*8. *L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' L B R F' D' U' L' B' U2 L2 U' 
*9. *B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F' L2 B L2 R' D F D2 U2 R2 D F 
*10. *L2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B' L' U' L R F2 L R2 F' L' 
*11. *U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 D' R' U F U B2 D L B2 R2 
*12. *L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' R' U' F2 R2 B2 R U' R' U' R B' 
*13. *B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R' B2 D' U' L' U B L' 
*14. *U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' F' U B F' D' U2 B' L2 R' D2 L' 
*15. *B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R D' F' U' B R B L B U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 D U F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F' R B' F2 R' B' F2 L' 
*2. *R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D R D2 U' F' L2 R U2 F D2 L' B2 U' 
*3. *U L2 D R2 U' R2 U B2 U F' U' R B2 D R2 D' B R2 D2 L2 U' 
*4. *U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R U' L' B' F2 D' R B F' U2 
*5. *U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 D2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' D' U B' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U R F L2 R' B2 D' L2 B R2 U' 
*2. *U R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' F' D' L F' R D' B2 U F 
*3. *L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 B' U R' D R2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 
*4. *B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' R' D' U' F D2 B' L D2 R' U2 
*5. *U L2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R' F U R B L F2 D L' B U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D B L2 D' B2 L' F2 R D' L R' U' F 
*2. *R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U2 F U' B L' F2 D B' U R2 B2 
*3. *L2 F2 U R2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 F U R2 U' L B' F R U' R 
*4. *L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B D' L2 R2 F' D U' L' F2 D' F' L' 
*5. *L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B D' L2 R2 F' D U' L' F2 D' F' L' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' R' F R' F2 R2 
*3. *R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R' B' L' D' F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 
*4. *B2 L' Rw R' D2 B' Rw2 F' L Rw Fw2 Uw' U' L' D' Uw2 R U' B F' L' R' Uw U L' U' L Rw' Fw2 D' F' L R D F R2 B D' B2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F' U2 F U' F2 U' R 
*3. *U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 L B L2 F L2 U B' R U' R' 
*4. *D R2 B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw Rw2 F' D' Rw D2 Fw L Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw' F' U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw' D B' Uw F2 D' Rw R
*5. *B L R' D' Fw' Uw2 Rw R D2 U' L2 Lw' Bw' R2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 Rw D Uw2 R D' B2 L Uw2 Fw Uw' R2 Dw' R B2 D' Uw B R2 Dw2 Fw' F L' Bw2 Fw' F Dw F Dw U2 Lw2 R2 D' Uw' F2 Rw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw U L Fw Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' R' L R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' L' B' 
*2. *U L R U' L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' L' B u l' b 
*3. *R L' R L R' B U B' U R' L' B r b' 
*4. *L' U' L' R U L' U R' U' R' u r' 
*5. *R U L' R' L U R' L' R' U R L R U R' B u' r l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (6,-3) (4,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,0) (4,3) (4,3) (1,0) (-2,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (5,2) (4,0) (-3,2)
*2. *(0,-1) (0,3) (4,1) (-4,2) (6,0) (6,1) (-3,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (-1,3) (4,0)
*3. *(3,-3) (3,6) (3,4) (5,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (5,5) (0,1) (4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,3)
*4. *(0,2) (0,-5) (6,0) (6,0) (3,5) (-3,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,0) (4,4) (-1,2) (4,3) (-2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,-3) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,5) (6,2) (5,0) (-2,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (4,4) (6,4) (0,2) (2,2) (-2,0)


----------



## Edam (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2* 10.19, 17.16, 12.09, (7.47), (19.34) = *13.15* awful
*3x3* (20.65), (18.28), 19.68, 19.83, 19.34 = *19.62* eh
*4x4* 1:57.78, (1:52.09), 1:58.88, (1:59.69), 1:56.08 = *1:57.58*

*234: 2:24.13*

*magic* 1.09, (1.13), 1.11, (1.02), 1.05 = *1.08* oh well.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

magic- DNF
dnf, 2.11, 1.59, dnf, dnf
Comment: well obviously not good. ha ha. I'm terrible. Magic also broke again  (not)

3x3- 16.50
17.80, 16.02, (dnf), 15.68, (13.18)
Comment: URGHHHH dnf

oh- 34.95
35.88, (35.78), 35.13, 33.93, (23.02!)
Comment: lousy except for last which was nonlucky! corner cycle is easily my best oh pll after ones where all corners are solved.


----------



## Hays (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2: 9.09, 6.64, 6.25, 9.81, 7.67 = 7.8
3x3: 17.41, 14.09, 12.19, 14.72, 14.27 = 14.36
4x4: 50.13 (1:07.63) 1:00.42 58.72 (46.00) = 56.58 
5x5: 1:57.23, 1:44.17, 1:44.73, 1:45.27, 1:40.09 = 1:44.72
6x6: (3:01.47) (3:29.09) 3:05.68 3:01.79 3:21.36 = 3:09.61
7x7: 5:31.03 (5:16.28) 5:17.30 (5:31.30) 5:32.59 = 5:26.97
3x3 One handed: 54.19, 49.27, 50.44, 46.55, 32.92 = 48.65
3x3 Match the scramble: 1:29.83, (1:09.69), (1:33.36), 1:31.11 1:29.43 = 1:30.12
3x3 With Feet: 9:11.45 4:18.86
2x2 - 4x4 relay: 1:20.94
2x2 - 5x5 relay: 3:09.48
Magic: 1.08 (1.05) (DNF) 1.08 1.06 = 1.07
Master MAgic: (3.58) (31.16) 4.63 5.11 4.00 = 4.58
Megaminx: 1:52.30, 1:49.13, 1:47.75, 1:53.86, 1:42.80 = 1:49.73
Pyraminx: 9.80, 17.16, 15.44, 9.94, 14.88 = 13.42
square-1: 1:39.64 1:11.30 (DNF) (56.53) 1:21.03 = 1:24.02


----------



## Alifianto (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2x2 : 7.83, 6.34, (5.47), 5.48, (10.25) = 6.55
3x3x3 : 19.14, (14.86), 15.69, 15.92, (21.33) = 16.92
4x4x4 : 1:23.41, 1:28.02, (1:03.20), 1:23.09, (1:37.11) = 1:24.84
3x3x3 OH : 31.33, 31.70, (28.20), (39.52), 30.20 = 31.08
234 Relay : 1:28.95
Pyraminx : (25.31), (13.05), 18.69, 15.14, 17.03 = 16.95


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

First time competing. Yayz. =)

2x2: (3.06), 5.61, 7.41, 6.66, (9.83) = 6.56 - Could have been a lot better. Learning CLL.
3x3: (20.21), 19.28, 16.24, 18.26, (15.16) = 17.93 - Baaad.
4x4: (1:38.01), 1:34.55, 1:32.73, (1:21.11), 1:35.76 = 1:34.35 - Somewhat good. I need to get better at 4x4.
3x3 One-Handed: 31.02, (29.44), 30.26, (39.52), 31.46 = 30.91 - Pretty good. PB a5 is 29.50 and PB a12 is 30.98.
234 Relay: 1:52.24 - Good. =) Don't remember the breakdown, but I think it was 4 17 91.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

OH: 40.05, 42.69, 41.71, (35.85), (47.71) = 41.48

3x3: (14.00), 14.74, (17.45), 16.61, 15.67 = 15.67

2x2: 5.09, 5.77, (4.53), (6.60), 5.48 = 5.45

4x4: 1:11.15, 1:11.46, 1:20.31, (58.94), (1:23.96) = 1:14.31
_YES! YES! YES! YES! Sub-1 single!    My 4th sub-1 ever _

Pyraminx: 13.52, (17.09), (13.03), 16.44, 15.33 = 15.10


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2: 3.59, (6.08), (2.46), 3.38, 4.62 = 3.86
Square-1: (24.93), 23.50, (21.91), 24.43, 21.96 = 23.30
3x3: (12.86), (17.62), 17.49, 13.83, 13.05 = 14.79 Slow turning ftw.
Might do other events later.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2x2:

3x3x3:


----------



## mande (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.25, (DNF), (7.61), 9.34, 8.33 = 8.64
Comment: Not very good.

3x3x3: 28.96, (18.17), 19.36, 19.87, (29.25) = 22.73
Comment: Would have easily been a sub 20 average had it not been for those two stupid pops...

3x3 OH: (35.73), (48.53), 38.67, 44.28, 38.81 = 40.59
Comment: OK average

3x3 BLD: DNF (2:18), 3:15:67, 3:07:28 = 3:07:28
Comment: Ugh, terrible.

FMC:
37 moves
Solution: U' R2 U L' U' R2 U L U' B L2 D' F' U F U B L' B' L' F' L2 F2 L F' U' F U2 B' U' F' B L B L' B' L'

Explanation:

Commutator for corners: U' R2 U L' U' R2 U L = 8
2x2x2: U' B L2 D' = 4
X-cross: F' U F U = 4
F2L: B L' B' L' F' L2 F2 L F' U' F (U F') = 13-2 = 11
LL: (F U) B' U' F' B L B L' B' L' = 11 - 1 = 10

Comment: Pretty good solution, but I'm sure I could have done much better.

3x3 MTS:
(1:15:75), (3:20:95), 1:22:31, 1:36:07, 1:28:04 = 1:28:81
Comment: At least I didn't DNF the second solve...not a very good average.


----------



## Yichen (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2x2：average6.07
(6.85), 6.21, (5.36), 5.67, 6.34

3x3x3: average20.75
(18.89), 20.43, (21.56), 21.40, 20.41

3x3 OH:average50.40
49.70, 53.73, 47.76, (45.20), (56.07)

4x4x4：average2:07.29
2:09.12, (1:52.69), (2:10.89), 2:06.35, 2:06.39

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay：(2:29.40)


----------



## salshort (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2x2*: (11.55) 13.43 12.30 20.01 (20.08) = *15.24*

*3x3x3*: 31.78 (DNF) 33.46 29.87 (25.85) = *31.70*
not too great.

*5x5x5*: 4:25.27 4:32.94 (4:48.31) (3:41.35) 4:25.83 = *4:28.01*

*3x3x3 OH*: 55.20 (1:28.09) 1:04.84 (46.53) 1:17.99 =*1:06.01*

*Pyraminx*: 12.89 (20.62) 18.51 (10.70) 16.23 = *15.88*

*Megaminx*: 3:57.13 3:51.38 (3:23.01) 3:30.44 (4:19.32) = *3:46.32*

*Magic*: 1.72 (1.90) (1.63) 1.80 1.72 = *1.75*
Alright, pb magic av!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3x3

27.00, 
24.75, 
26.45, 
(27.80), 
(23.46)

26.07 (σ = 0.96)

Not bad. 


Thank's for reminding me trying-to-speedcube :fp


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not trying to take over Mats' function here, but I think his program will find it easier to understand if you put the name of the event in your post.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2: (2.90), 4.90, 4.66, (5.76), 4.57 = 4.71

3x3: 11.84, 12.30, (13.17), 12.58, (11.06) = 12.34

4x4: 57.01, 58.90, (47.88), (59.27), 59.27 = 58.39
The third one had OLL parity, which I got to at 38.xx

5x5:

234:

2345:

OH: 29.32, 29.30, (27.01), 29.25, (33.41) = 29.29
Wow, really consistent counting solves.

Sq-1: 16.72, 15.84, (18.16), (12.64), 14.76 = 15.77


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 
Solution: U2 B D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L U' F L' U F2 L F L2 D' R2 D L' D' R2 D U L B L B' L' U' F

Apply premove F before scramble to see what's going on.
2x2x2: U2 B D' B2 U2 B2
2x2x3: U' F2 L U' F L' U
finish F2L: F2 L F L . U L U'
all but 3 corners: U B L B' L' U'
premove: F
insert at .: L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D
U' U cancel after F2L; L L become L2 before insertion.

Comment: First decent solution in a while for me. I'm finally starting to get more comfortable with seeing premoves. The problem with this scramble is there are just too many possibilities - I predict someone will manage 25 moves on this one. The above F2L was 21 moves; I found this 16 move F2L with an F2 premove:
U2 B D' B2 U2 B2
U' F2 L U' F L' F' U F'
but I just couldn't find a good continuation for it - the best I found was 39 moves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3FMC: 35 moves

U' B' U' B' D B U2 B' D' B R2 B2 U' F2 U L F2 U F' L U2 L U' L' U' L' U' L R' U' F' U F R U'

Explanation:

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2

2x2x3 block: U' B' U ... R2 B2 U' F2 U (F) (incredibly obvious)
Double x-cross and some playing around in F2L: (F') L F2 U F' L
Last 2 pairs: U2 L U' L' U' L' U' L
Leave 3 corners: R' U' F' U F R U'
Insert at ...: U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B, one move cancels before insertion.


----------



## Ewks (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2x2*: (10.98), 8.02, (6.72), 7.41, 6.92 =*8.35*
*3x3x3*: (14.24), 18.38, 17.88, (21.43), 17.90 =*18.05* 
*4x4x4*: 1:54.03, (1:49.01), (2:05.66), 1:55.72, 1:57.75 =*1:55.83*
*3x3x3 OH*: 34.50, (49.46), (33.25), 39.50, 35.89 =*36.63*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 2:24.27*
*Pyraminx*: 6.45, (12.63), 9.81, (6.03), 7.93 =*8.06*
*Square-1*: (1:03.33), 55.55, 51.99, (47.77), 54.10 =*53.88*


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 22, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 12.47 11.65 5.90 12.84 12.93 *12.32avg *Insane 3rd solve. Two algs needed.
_3x3_ - 33.06 28.40 29.19 28.50 28.90 *28.86avg*
_4x4_ - 1.41.00 O 1.59.65 OP 1.53.19 O 1.42.84 1.46.71 *1.47.58avg*
_5x5_ - 3.12.94 3.20.16 2.47.44 3.37.13 3.22.58 *3.18.56avg*
_6x6_ - 6.33.01 6.43.97 OP 5.46.47 6.08.18 P 6.27.18 *6.23.05avg*
_7x7_ - 9.43.25 9.15.63 DNF 9.37.61 9.29.78 *9.36.88avg* Stackmat ran out of numbers on third solve.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.47.21* OP
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.04.16* Huge PB - 10/25/95/174.
_2x2 BLD_ - DNF DNF 1.59.01 = *1.59.01* Two many DNFs recently.
_3X3 Feet_ 5.53.98 6.52.81 6.17.94 6.27.86 DNS *6.32.87avg* This event is just a long test of patience for me at the moment.
_Magic_ - 2.16 2.22 2.19 2.56 2.16 *2.19avg* Hmmmmm.......
_Master Magic_ - 4.30 4.59 5.30 4.15 4.24 *4.38avg* Changed my grip last night. Instant improvements. I expect sub 4 avg by mid-Nov.
_Clock_ - 17.96 17.96 17.69 21.15 16.46 *17.87avg* Lol the first 3.
_Megaminx_ - 4.49.65 4.14.97 4.23.11 4.44.52 4.09.78 *4.27.53avg*
_Square1_ - 1.11.88 1.00.78 1.42.27 1.13.18 *1.07.50avg* Ha ha - 5th solve had parity. Awesome single there. OK avg.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 9.42, 12.75, (9.21), (17.56), 13.66 = *11.94*
(I must say that these scrambles are very easy - this session immediately followed a 17 sec average of 12 - and I've had half a bottle of champagne too!)
*3x3x3:* 45.03, 52.48, (59.46), 55.14, (35.55) = *50.88*
(aw, my warm up average was way better - however, I was able to finish with some recently learned PLLs - I love it when that works out!)
*4x4x4:* 2:59.47, 2:58.63, (2:31.92), (3:19.74), 2:44.80 = *2:54.30*
*5x5x5:* 4:39.50, 4:58.67, (4:14.88), 5:16.85, (5:41.85) = *4:58.34*
(Big fel! Jag är oftast snabbare att detta.)
*6x6x6:* 8:10.99, (7:39.95), 8:11.04, (8:33.03), 8:10.97 = *8:11.00*
(tired: need sleep)
*7x7x7:* 12:30.78, (12:12.04), 12:34.98, 12:38.25, (13:32.33) = *12:34.67*
(consistently unhurried!)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (7/12 edges), DNF (12/12 edges! First time I've ever got all edges. Took 12:45.42  ), DNF (8/12 edges in 11:29.15) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: * 1:57.24, (3:05.37), 1:28.06, 2:51.28, (1:27.26) = *2:05.53*
(two bad solves due to U-Perm forgetfulness)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:27.31*
(nice)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:25.55*
*Magic:* 2.42, (4.07), 2.71, 2.75, (2.40) = *2.63*
*Clock:* 31.07, (58.50), 32.51, 31.25, (30.92) = *31.61*
*Pyraminx:* (17.00), (23.47), 20.96, 17.04, 22.90 = *20.30*
(no time to practice!)
*MegaMinx:* 5:06.02, (5:47.92), 5:08.44, (4:45.56), 4:50.93 = *5:01.80*


----------



## PeterV (Oct 23, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.07, (9.98), (5.93), 8.48, 9.02 = *8.52 avg.*

3x3x3: (35.21), 29.16, (23.40), 28.53, 25.93 = *27.87 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:31.29, 2:45.02, (DNF), 2:35.76, (2:19.83) = *2:37.36 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:27.16*

Magic: DNF, 1.80, (DNF), (1.75), 1.87 = *DNF*


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.40, 12.05, (6.21), 9.52, (12.72) = *9.99* (σ = 1.52)
Sub-10 by the skin of my teeth! That third one was a ridiculously easy Ortega solve 

*3x3:* (22.88), 23.32, (40.62), 24.03, 32.90 = *26.75* (σ = 4.36)
Totally messed up the third third one :fp

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 44 moves*
Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2
Solution:
2x2x2: U' B' U R2 B2 (5/5)
2x2x3: U' F2 L U F (5/10)
F2L minus slot: L U L2 U (4/14)
EO + last slot: L' U L2 U' L' F' L F L' U L2 U' (12/26)
OLL: B L2 B' L' B L' B2 (7/33)
PLL: L B' L' B' L' B' L B L B2 L (11/44) -- 23 min


Another terrible FM solve .. thought I was doing well, then couldn't find any Heise-style finish, and had to settle for my awful backup solve ending with OLL/PLL! Heise LL is such a head ****!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> PLL: L B' L' B' L' B' L B L B2 L (11/44) -- 23 min
> *44 moves*
> 
> Another terrible FM solve .. thought I was doing well, then couldn't find any Heise-style finish, and had to settle for my awful backup solve ending with OLL/PLL! Heise LL is such a head ****!



Interesing PLL you've got there, do you use it for speedsolving? Or just for FMC.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 11.984, 11.307, 8.529, 12.018, 9.160 = 10.817
_Fail, been practising only 3x3 and 5x5 (started 2 days ago) for past 2 weeks. 2x2 not broken in._
*3x3:* 29.385, 30.273, 22.507, 33.310, 18.480 = 27.388
_Remind me to never cube without warmup again. Or after a greasy kebab. _
*5x5:* 7:24.264 7:21.06 6:42.06 7:14.32 7:12.58 = 7:15.987
_Rubik's brand which centre pieces twist every move you do. I'd like to see someone sub 2:30 it._
*2x2 BLD:* 30.319+ DNF DNF = DNF
_Damn, using Ortega, but tracking last layer pieces. Plus 2 wasn't accidental, I didn't know it needed U2_
*Pyraminx:* 9.255 7.908 14.744 9.408 11.800 = 10.154
_First solve no tips? Yayz for good average. 4th scramble was good yah?_
OH: 1:15.640 1:29.800 1:45.310 1:09.870 1:17.560 = 1:25.00
_Very good average, with PLL screwed up on 1:45.31. Had to redo part of f2l, plus OLL, and had PLL skip._

Sorry for double post. Will do OH later, and maybe feet and a few more 5x5 solves and FMC. 2x2 BLD went well, but I thought I would've gotten that second solve.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 23, 2009)

3x3x3
23.99, 22.04, 25.04, 25.58, 19.63

Average=23.26

P.S=The scrambles were easy MY average usually is 25-26


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *5x5:* 7:24.264 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
> _Rubik's brand which centre pieces twist every move you do. I'd like to see someone sub 2:30 it._



I will. 

2x2: 5.16, 4.91, 3.35, 4.72, 3.28 = 4.32
FAIL
3x3: 11.42, 15.64, 11.36, 10.38, 10.20 = 11.02
Boo Sup 11
4x4: 48.60, 52.82, 51.43, 49.19, 50.87 = 50.50
Boo
5x5:

Pyraminx: 6.71, 8.79, 8.08, 4.53, 9.62 = 7.86
Hi


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *5x5:* 7:24.264 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
> ...


If you don't pop it first you will. Big ask though (not popping it). I wish I didn't love 5x5 so much.

Edit:  400th post. I'm such a post whore. :fp I can't help it.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2009)

3x3x3 FMC: 28 moves

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 

Solution: U' B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U F' L F L' U L U B' U B L' U2 L U L' U L

Explanation:

2x2x2 block: U' B' U R2 B2 (5)

nothing but LL: U2 F2 U2 L2 F U F' L F L' U L U B' U B (16)

LL: L' U2 L U L' U L (7)

Total: 28

I found a 32 moves solution after 10 minutes but it was full step (OLL+PLL after a 17 move F2L), so decided to play a bit with the pairs and worked. 

Last weekly's FMC was 32 for me but found it after the deadline.

FMC is fun!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Last weekly's FMC was 32 for me but found it after the deadline.
> 
> FMC is fun!



The deadline for week 42 is not reached yet . I'll download the results
in an hour or so. You can still enter your result if you want to.


----------



## Toad (Oct 23, 2009)

My first weekly comp evarr... might enter it more regularly now 

*2x2:* (6.70), (12.50), 7.05, 9.76, 9.17 = *8.66*
My PB ave 5  3rd scramble quite easy.

*3x3:* 23.00, (22.51), 25.70, 25.38, (33.97) = *24.69*
Mental lock up on last solve 

*3x3 OH:* (36.28), (1:07.54), 1:03.84, 1:04.56, 51.23 = *59.88*
No lucky cases, first solve is PB single but normal average 

*4x4:* (2:30.72), 3:15.00, 2:58.82, (3:28.88), 3:08.62 = *3:07.48*
First average of 5 I've ever actually done. Think I'll practice this more now...

*2 - 4 Relay: 3:54.96*
First time I've ever done this... Everything went wrong 

*Pyraminx:* (16.81), 15.64, 12.13, (9.25), 15.23 = *14.33*
Messed up first solve but 4th was my first ever sub10


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 23, 2009)

*2x2: * 8.84, (9.56), 9.50, 8.42, (7.28) ... 8.92 avg

*3x3:* (17.39), 22.16, 23.58, 21.50, (DNF) ... 22.42 avg

*3x3 Blind:* DNF (4:59.33), DNF (6:16.92), DNF (6:02.94) ..... DNF (All really close)
*
2x2 Blind:* DNF, DNF, DNF ... DNF (mis-turned all of them accidently..cube is too loose)

*2 -4 Relay*: 2:15.53
*
Magic: * (1.53), 1.59, 2.09, 1.98, (2.97) ... 1.89 avg
*
2 - 5 Relay:* 7:24.95


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > PLL: L B' L' B' L' B' L B L B2 L (11/44) -- 23 min
> ...



Yup, at the moment I'm just using my speedsolving PLLs for FM. Most of them are optimal anyway. That one is Ub perm, I usually do it as: R' U R' U', R' U' R' U R U R2. I do plan on learning some more LL stuff for FM tho, because I'm finding Heise LL really difficult to do efficiently at the moment.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *3x3:* 29.385, 30.273, 22.507, 33.310, 18.480 = 27.388
> _Remind me to never cube without warmup again. Or after a greasy kebab. _


You need to get yourself some of those textured stickers mate 





Olivér Perge said:


> 3x3x3 FMC: 28 moves
> Last weekly's FMC was 32 for me but found it after the deadline.
> 
> FMC is fun!



+1 

Impressive solution!

... I find myself running out of time a lot tho, do you think it would be a good idea to have two FM events? 1 hour time limit and no time limit?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> ... I find myself running out of time a lot tho, do you think it would be a good idea to have two FM events? 1 hour time limit and no time limit?



In deadline i meant the end of the week.  I found that solution in 25-30 minutes. 

I don't think no limit FMC would be a good idea, since we should do it like in competition. I always find my solution in the first half of the hour.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 23, 2009)

*2x2*= 12.62, (27.05), 11.61, 16.11, (9.45)= 13.45
*Comment*:Failure.

*3x3*= (23.42), 25.38, 26.14, (27.48), 24.62= 25.38
*Comment*: Mediocre

*4x4*= (2:02.80), 2:44.33, 2:33.84, (DNF), 2:31.11=2:36.43
*Comment*: If only I had a white Mefferts instead of a black one...

*5x5*=(4:32.05), (6:18.45), 5:42.44, 5:50.98, 5:26.92=5:40.11
*Comment*: Some would consider this a failure.....I would consider this a travesty.

*3x3OH*=52.67, 48.92, (48.91), (1:00.27), 52:11= 51.23
*Comment*: This is actually a PB for me....but I still want sub-50.

*3x3 Match the Scramble*=(6:43.22), 4:00.53, 5:31.75, 4:41.38, (3:28.26)=4:44.55
*Comment*:This is a fantastically enjoyable event, this was my first time.

*234 Relay*=3:19.72
*Comment*: The 2x2 had a 3LLL, fail.
*
2345 Relay*=9:07.95
*Comment*=I was not expecting sub-10.

*Magic*= 2.24, (3.52), 2.08, (2.08), 2.40=2.24

*Pyraminx*=10.91, 13.16, 11.09, (7.00), (13.91)=11.72
*Comment*=Most scrambles were bad, one was ok, and the 7.00 had two placed edges.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 24, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I find myself running out of time a lot tho, do you think it would be a good idea to have two FM events? 1 hour time limit and no time limit?
> ...



True, an hour is a good amount of time to find a reasonable solution. My lack of experience is probably the main problem 

I do like having an unlimited time to explore the solution tho, I think its possible to be much more creative without time pressure. I'll maybe do some more FM practice here..


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

If I add 5x5 and OH to my previous post, it will count won't it? I got my 5x5 pb during it, on the 3rd scramble. I made a white cross before I had done all of the edge pairs, and fluked some multi-slotting.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If I add 5x5 and OH to my previous post, it will count won't it? I got my 5x5 pb during it, on the 3rd scramble. I made a white cross before I had done all of the edge pairs, and fluked some multi-slotting.



You mean this weeks post I presume? Then you can choose between editing your previous post or making a new one. It does not matter as to your points in the result. So if you think it is a real good effort you can make a new post or else edit your old. It is of course a greater chance that other people notice a new post then edit of an old one.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 24, 2009)

*2x2:* *4.41*, 4.80, 4.48, *5.03*, 4.69 = *4.66*
*3x3:* 11.69, 12.61, *14.36*, *11.10*, 13.53 = *12.61* 
*4x4:* 1:03.53, 58.72, 54.90, *1:13.27*, *52.30* = *59.05* - consistant? I don't think so! 
*5x5:* 1:43.70, 1:59.30, *1:41.08*, *2:01.98*, 1:42.63 = *1:48.54* - So inconsistant!!
*7x7:* 7:14.83, 6:24.36, *7:19.72*, 6:20.91, *6:11.04 *= *6:40.04* - This average is 19 seconds better than my previous single record 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:33.64 = *3:33.64* - First was a pop, second was off by 3 edges, third was a bad time.
*3x3OH:* 27.18, 27.87, *21.08*, *DNF*, 28.99 = *28.01*
*3x3 Feet:* *2:39.59*, *1:43.94*, 2:23.75, 1:44.75, 2:08.05 = *2:05.52*
*2-4 relay:* *1:19.07*
*2-5 relay: **3:21.06* - 
*Magic:* 1.50, 1.50, *1.41*, *1.65*, 1.41 = *1.47 *-  Don't practise this 
*Clock:* *12.50*, 12.51, *17.81*, 14.64, 13.26 = *13.47* - Good! 
*Megaminx:* 1:11.97, *1:15.12*, *1:03.86*, 1:04.29, 1:06.29 = *1:07.52*
*Pyraminx:* 5.19, 5.10, 5.81, *3.76*, *6.40 *= *5.37* - Good.
*Square1:* *16.99*, 18.09, 24.52, 17.66, *31.62* = *20.09*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2009)

*Mats B* (not V, great chance of mixing us up when you look at the results! )

*2x2:* 10.97 17.56 17.59 20.94 41.90 = *18.70* ok
*3x3:* 72.05 55.65 51.24 108.47:confused: 51.73 = *59.81*  not even one sub50
*4x4:* 3:39.33 3:28.36 3:12.61 3:13.42 DNF = *3:27.04* -
*5x5:* 8:22.48 8:12.01 7:52.88 8:59.75 7:58.59 = *8:11.03* a little progress
*2-4Rel:	= 6:27.42* 

*Blind*
*2x2BLD*: 49.25 36.05 dnf = *36.05* ok
*3x3BLD:* dnf (1:43!) 1:57.84  dnf (2:15) = *1:57.84* 
Sub-2 is still real good. And almost a PB with the first.
*4x4BLD:* 11:57 dnf (11:03) dnf (12:17) = *11:57* 
The second I executed one edge alg incorrectly. Otherwise good.
*5x5BLD:* dnf (23:30) dnf (27:20) 27:38 = *27:38* 
The first I went full speed and sort of could not stop although I realized I was wrong.
Then I did not manage to correct what I did incorrect. Almost the same with #2. Last
one was rather easy.
*Multi 3/7 = DNF* in 59:08
No less than three cubes had two flipped edges. One had a 3-cycle corners.
*6x6 *(BLD) 20:06 23:15 26:00 27:32.55 dnf (pop [1:05 memo]) = *25:35.96*
#1-4 bld algs, #5 bld
*2-5 Relay* = *DNF* [ 1:01:46, memo 38 min]
The 2x2 was ok , 3x3 had two edges flipped, again I mixed up memo on the 4x4 and 5x5.
But they were wrong anyway.
*MTS* dnf, dnf, 4:37, dnf, dnf = *DNF*
Most did not have parity, so should have been better


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 24, 2009)

*Ardianto Satriawan*

*2x2x2* = (23.97) 10.43 (8.42) 13.29 9.55 = 11.09
bad bad bad at first solve :fp

*3x3x3* = (24.76) 32.60 (DNF) 28.23 26.79 = 29.21
My First sub-30 average! 

*3x3x3 One Handed* = 1:13.84 1:30.83 (1:10.41) 1:12.18 (DNF) = 1:12.18
First try on One Handed, it hurts my left hand 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* = 32
Solution: U' B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U F' L F B' U' B L' U' L U' D' B D F2 D' B' D F2 L' U2 L

2x2x2: U' B' U R2 B2 (5/5) 
2x2x3: U2 F2 U2 F (4/9)
cross + 3rd pair: L2 U F' L F (5/14)
4th pair: B' U' B (3/17)
Sune: L' U' L U' * L' U2 L (7/24)
Insert at *: D' B D F2 D' B' D F2 (8/32)

found in only 13 minutes 
I spent over 35 minutes to get better insertion, but get nothing, I strict with this one
Great week!


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 24, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Yup, at the moment I'm just using my speedsolving PLLs for FM. Most of them are optimal anyway. That one is Ub perm, I usually do it as: R' U R' U', R' U' R' U R U R2. I do plan on learning some more LL stuff for FM tho, because I'm finding Heise LL really difficult to do efficiently at the moment.



Isn't this more useful for fewest moves solving?
B2 U' R L' B2 L R' U' B2 (9 moves), in your solution, edges insertion might help..

I suggest to learn some optimal PLL to use it in fewest moves, I know some optimal algorithm for PLL, this is what I know:

H-perm: R L U2 R' L' F' B' U2 F B (10 HTM)
Ua-perm: B2 U R L' B2 L R' U B2 (9 HTM)
Ub-perm: B2 U' R L' B2 L R' U' B2 (9 HTM)
Ja-perm: L2 D' L' D L' F2 R U' R' F2 (10 HTM)
Jb-perm: R2 D R D' R F2 L' U L F2 (10 HTM)

and 9 moves A-perms that I believe most of us use them


----------



## Mossar (Oct 24, 2009)

*3x3 OH:* 
21.43 ; 23.61 ; (28.28) ; 24.27 ; (17.59) = *23.10* _Last scramble was great... Full Step_
*2x2:* 
3,94 ; (4,95) ; (3,30) ; 4,03 ; 4,55 = *4.17* _Quite nice..._
*2x2 BLD:*
DNS ; DNS ; *1:26,44*


----------



## Hays (Oct 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> *3x3x3 Match the scramble*
> *1. *R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D B L2 D' B2 L' F2 R D' L R' U' F
> *2. *R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U2 F U' B L' F2 D B' U R2 B2
> *3. *L2 F2 U R2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 F U R2 U' L B' F R U' R
> ...



Did anyone else notice scrambles 4 and 5 are the same?


----------



## blah (Oct 25, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: U' B' U D2 R2 F2 D' B' D F D F2 D' L' U' F U F' B' L F L' B L U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2 L' B' (*34*)

Premove + scramble: B' + B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2

2x2x3: U' B' U D2 R2 F2 D' B' D (9/9)
Triple x-cross: F D F2 D' (4/13)
Last slot: L' U' F U F' (5/18)
Niklas: B' L F L' B L F' (6/24)
A-perm + AUF: F U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2 + L' (9/33)
Undo premove: B' (1/34)

Backup solution after ~20 minutes. Didn't bother looking for insertions since 1. it was just a backup solution and 2. there was already some cancellation with the A-perm.

----------

AWESOME start with inverse scramble that I didn't have time to finish :

Inverse scramble: F2 R2 B U B' U' R' F U2 B' U' D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2

Pseudo-siamese 2x2x2s: B L B F D U' B' (7/7)
Pseudo-triple x-cross: (R U R' U') or (R2 U R2 U') or (U' B U B') (4/11)

11-move triple x-cross with 3 different continuations!


----------



## blah (Oct 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*: (11.64), 13.66, 13.82, (16.46), 12.63 = *13.37*
*3x3x3 One-handed*: 24.24, 25.51, (19.77), (28.73), 27.62 = *25.79*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 1:26.34(37.55), DNF = *1:26.34*

*4x4x4*: 1:04.78, (1:07.67), 1:04.77, (1:03.20), 1:03.50 = *1:04.35*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 8:14.16(3:38.55), DNF, DNF = *8:14.16*


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2009)

*2x2-*7.33, 7.19, (7.81), 6.72, (5.19) *Average-7.08*
*3x3-* 15.61, (19.29), 17.62, 18.05, (15.52) *Average- 17.09*
*4x4- *55.38, 1:02.38, 1:17.06, 1:06.50, 1:09.38 *Average-1:06.09*
*5x5-* 2:17.05, (1:58.85), 2:21.72, 2:13.52, 2:15.73 *Average- 2:15.43	*
*7x7- *8:41.75, 8:36.15, 9:01.75, (9:02.66), (7:39.82)*Average- 8:46.55	*
*2x2 BLD-* 22.35, DNF, 34.58 *Best- 22.35*
*3x3 BLD-* 4:34.93, 4:47.82, DNF *Best- 4:34.93*
*4x4 BLD-* DNF, DNF, DNS
*2-4 Relay- 1:43.85*
*2-5 Relay- 3:37.57*
*MTS-* (2:01.22), 1:56.47, 1:42.91, (1:41.19), 1:52.02 *Average- 1:50.47*
*3x3 OH-* (35.26), 40.94, 39.95, (45.22), 36.10	*Average-39.00*
*Pyraminx-* 9.35, (17.81), 10.92, (9.01), 12.13 *Average- 10.80*
*Megaminx-* 6:43.94, 6:55.16, (6:58.14), (6:03.28), 6:43.92 *Average-6:47.67*
*FMC- DNF*
*Magic-* (4.27), 2.44, (2.31), 2.59, 2.40 *Average- 2.48*
*Square-1-* 1:12.69, 1:08.95, 55.84, 1:04.34, 54.48 *Average- 1:03.04*
*3x3 Feet-* (2:35.92), 2:49.82, (3:12.11), 2:42.19, 2:56.77 *Average- 2:49.59*
*MultiBLD- 0/2 0 Points*


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 25, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> 3x3x3 FMC: 28 moves
> 
> Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2
> 
> ...



Your solution doesn't solve the cube...
You wrote last pair insertion wrong, it should be U' B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U F' L F L' U L U *B' U B* L' U2 L U L' U L

I don't know whether this count as DNF or not..


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Oct 25, 2009)

my first post in this forum 

*3x3:* (15.34), 13.71, 13.97, (10.08), 12.41, *AVG:* 13.36

*4x4:* 1:13,71, (1:08,16), 1:14,28, (1:25,84), 1:15,83, *AVG:* 1:14,61

*5x5:* 2:50,02, (2:17,25), 2:32,65, (2:55,47), 2:27,84, *AVG:* 2:36,84


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 25, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Your solution doesn't solve the cube...
> You wrote last pair insertion wrong, it should be U' B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U F' L F L' U L U *B' U B* L' U2 L U L' U L
> 
> I don't know whether this count as DNF or not..



Thanks! I corrected it.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 25, 2009)

FMC: 35 moves
z L' d' D' l2 L d L2 U2 y L' E' L l2 (13): corners (up to 2 moves) + 5 edges 
y' E L' E' L D' R2 (8): 1 more edge and finish corners
D L E L' B2 L" E' L E B2 U2 (14): last 6 edges
Good start but no way to find a good finish


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.94, 5.09, 7.66, 11.93, 9.19 = *9.59*
*3x3x3:* 23.38, 24.33, 24.50, 28.80, 22.61 = *24.07*
*4x4x4:* 1:35.56 [P], 1:39.28 [OP], 1:24.43 [P], 1:37.27 [OP], 1:31.56 [OP] = *1:34.80*
*5x5x5:* 2:46.46, 2:27.16, 2:32.11, 2:58.44, 2:24.33 = *2:35.24*
*6x6x6:* 5:37.08 [O], 5:10.66, 5:20.05, 5:21.44 [P], DNF [33:40.97, 15:10] = *5:26.19*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 2 wings plus the whole inner r2 slice along with the two wings at FD and BU on that slice. I memorized wrong. I tried to guess at the correct solution, and obviously guessed incorrectly. It’s a shame; this one might have been sub-30 if it weren’t for the memory problem – I spent a long time trying to figure out what to do.
*7x7x7:* 8:02.72, 7:19.70, 7:17.72, 7:13.39, DNF [48:11.59, 22:52]= *7:33.38*
Comment: BLD was off by 2 obliques, 3 inner + centers, 4 centrals, 8 outer wings, and a U layer turn. I was hurrying because I thought I had a chance at the UWR (it was a really fast solve for me), and I couldn't remember one of the locations for the last set of wings, so I skipped on to the centrals, and in my haste, I couldn't remember whether I had done a setup move or not. I guessed wrong.  So then I messed up the centrals on the top layer and the remaining wings. I guess it's not so bad, since I had already messed up 5 center pieces anyway. And I wasn't quite fast enough for that UWR, either. 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [45:06], 36.25, 30.25 = *30.25*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:39.97, 2:14.91, 1:57.25 = *1:39.97*
Comment: Second one had a bad memory pause; it might have been the fastest one otherwise.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:29.84 [4:06], 8:12.60 [4:07], 8:06.42 [3:50] = *7:29.84*
Comment: I’m on a good streak with 4x4x4 BLD.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:36.70 [9:25], DNF [18:19.19, 9:58], DNF [14:25.97, 7:46] = *16:36.70*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 X centers; third one was off by 3 corners – I memorized C instead of D. Sad – it could have been another sub-WR solve.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 51:52.21* [35:23]
Comment: Wow, ten is just so easy this way! It was even easier this time than last week. It looks like my memo time is as slow as always, but really I think I am memorizing much faster; I'm just using the extra time to go over my memorization again and again because I know I have time for that now. If I pushed myself, I could probably do 13 or more, but it would be uncomfortable on the memorization and I'd have to have a good day. This feels nice, knowing I can do a safe ten now!
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.81, 52.43, 44.18, 58.78, 41.19 = *48.81*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:09.18, 1:31.09, 1:23.72, 1:50.75, 1:56.91 = *1:46.25*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:29.55, 1:08.81, 1:23.02, 1:12.93, 1:40.16 = *1:21.83*
Comment: Used inverse scramble for last one.
*2-4 relay:* *2:11.40* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *5:01.96* [OP]
*Magic:* 1.65, 1.66, 2.00, 1.97, 2.31 = *1.88*
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 5.08, 4.11, 4.77, 4.80 = *4.61*
*Clock:* 20.34, 19.33, 23.38, 22.72, 23.27 = *22.11*
*MegaMinx:* 2:57.66, 2:51.50, 2:38.08, 3:33.83, 2:44.90 = *2:51.35*
*Pyraminx:* 9.31, 18.50, 20.38, 11.81, 18.55 = *16.29*
*Square-1:* 56.41 [P], 48.94 [P], 56.86 [P], 1:44.75 [P], 49.63 [P] = *54.30*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 26, 2009)

3x3: (16.08) (24.81) 18.53 16.81 17.91 ==> 17.75

fmc: F' B2 D U2 L' B' L U' F2 B2 U'D L2 D U2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U D (*29*)

Explanation:
F2L minus pair: F'B2 D U2 L' B' L U' F2 B2 U'D L2 D (14)
last pair + LL alg: U2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U D (29)

found many nice starts on inverse scramble but nothing with nice (forward or inverse) continuation

Congratz 'Champ' Oliver! 
I overlook straight Fridrich solves too often...

Gus


----------



## guusrs (Oct 26, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> FMC is fun!


Hi Olivér,

Nice to hear from you on this forum!
If you like you could also try Per's weekly FMC competitions at http://fmc.mustcube.net
I compete almost every week.

Gus


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 26, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, at the moment I'm just using my speedsolving PLLs for FM. Most of them are optimal anyway. That one is Ub perm, I usually do it as: R' U R' U', R' U' R' U R U R2. I do plan on learning some more LL stuff for FM tho, because I'm finding Heise LL really difficult to do efficiently at the moment.
> ...



Nice algs! Very easy to remember, thanks


----------



## Erik (Oct 26, 2009)

Erik:
2: 3.62, 4.50, (2.88), (5.20), 3.47 => 3.86 hmf
3: 10.89, (15.22), 11.59, 10.70, (9.19) = > 11.06, new cube
sq: 34,69, (29.12), (36.59), 34.64, 32.64 => 33.99 why am I still doing this thing? 
4: 54,52, (1:02.74), 47.09, 50.78, (44.04) => 50.80 new cube and new method so not THAT bad..
5: (1:15.14), 1:23.66, 1:22.78, (1:24.95), 1:19.03 => 1:21.82 um yeah I suck 
3BLD: DNF, 1:58.84, 1:49.23 => 1:49.23 I'm getting better


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 26, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > FMC is fun!
> ...



Thank you! I will try that one also.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3: 13.20, 14.58, 14.35, 14.58, 13.36
Average: 14.10
The counting 13 made it a decent average. All non lucky solves.

3x3 OH: 28.04, 29.78, 19.66, 26.16, 24.65
Average: 26.28
19.66 is my first sub 20. PLL skip  Easy X cross on the last one.

3x3 BLD: 2:00.43, 2:26.33, DNF
This is done after not doing BLD for more than a week. Second one I forgot memo had to depend on visual memo. Last one edges were finished at 1:25 I forgot the corners. 

3x3 Multi BLD: 2/2 5:54.66
I need to buy more cubes.


----------



## Stini (Oct 27, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 7.84 (8.14) (5.78) 8.05 6.97 = *7.62*
*3x3x3:* 18.83 (19.91) 19.34 (18.27) 19.20 = *19.12*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.16 (1:29.69) 1:18.83 1:23.55 (1:16.83) = *1:21.18*
*5x5x5:* 2:25.48 (2:18.03) 2:24.03 (2:46.41) 2:35.45 = *2:28.32*
*7x7x7:* 7:28.98 7:46.59 (7:25.14) 7:59.92 (8:17.88) = *7:45.16*
*3x3x3-OH:* 30.27 38.00 (45.00) 37.45 (27.98) = *35.24*
*FMC:* = *32 HTM*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:54.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:32.12*
*Magic:* 3.37 (3.81) 1.87 (1.38) 2.20 = *2.48*
*Master Magic: *4.59 (4.47) (DNF) 6.95 6.29 = *5.94*
*Megaminx:* 3:18.59 3:01.62 2:59.53 (DNF) (2:46.38) = *3:06.58*
*Pyraminx:* (12.55) (19.84) 15.86 13.39 15.48 = *14.91*

FMC-solution: U' B' U R2 B2 U' F2 U L B' L F2 L' B L F2 L' F U' B L' B' L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U L' U2. Fun scramble this week, I didn't have time to find a good insertion though.


----------



## Brunito (Oct 27, 2009)

Pyraminx: 5.53 (3.75) 4.53 (6.52) 4.52 = 4.86 normal average at home


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3x3-
20.15, 21.46, 23.27, (24.38,) (15.33)-non lucky) = 21,63

2x2x2-
(8.15), 6.57, (5.77,) 7.53, 6.74 = 6,94

3x3x3 oh-
42.36, 41.80, 41.75, (39.51,) (45.80) =41,97)first time ive done a average of 5 onehanded and the results where surprising i though i average around 45


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> *Ardianto Satriawan*
> 
> *3x3x3 One Handed* = 1:13.84 1:30.83 (1:10.41) 1:12.18 (DNF) = 1:12.18
> First try on One Handed, it hurts my left hand


WHAT?! That's awesome for first attempt, especially using opposite hand. It takes more time to get used to opposite, as opposite hands aren't generally as strong.


----------



## Jacco (Oct 27, 2009)

Fewest Moves: 30

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 

2x2x2: (y2 x') F' D' F L2 D2 (5)
2x2x3: F2 U2 F2 U (9)
Finish F2L: R2 F U' R U D' F' D (17)
LL: (x) R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 U' F' U2 F (30)

Last layer took some time to find.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 28, 2009)

Tim Reynolds

2x2: 6.15 (6.27) (3.78) 5.03 5.96 = 5.71
3x3: (15.36) 16.46 (17.02) 15.97 16.38 = 16.27
4x4: 1:17.27 1:17.97 1:15.97 (1:10.09) (1:20.08) = 1:17.07
5x5: (2:04.11) (2:17.78) 2:11.52 2:16.72 2:11.77 = 2:13.34
6x6: 4:16.06 (3:57.83) (4:57.09) 4:06.75 4:29.46 = 4:17.42
7x7: 6:40.77 (7:37.27) 7:19.81 (6:24.31) 6:57.66 = 6:59.41
3OH: (38.40) 35.19 (25.84) 34.78 29.78 = 33.25
2x2 - 4x4: 1:44.66
2x2 - 5x5: 4:08.28
Clock: 13.90 (DNF) (13.66) 14.93 16.03 = 14.95
Megaminx: 2:13.50 2:14.53 2:13.71 (2:24.00) (2:07.28) = 2:13.91
Pyraminx: (DNF) (8.21) 11.13 8.96 10.13 = 10.07
FMC: 28 moves
Comment:
Scramble: B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 
Solution: U' B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B L' B' L U' L' F U2 F U L R' F2 L' R U F2
2x2x2: U' B' U R2 B2 (5|5)
2x2x3: U2 F2 U2 L2 F (5|10)
Triple x-cross: U' B L' B' L U' L' (7|17)
F2L + OLL skip: F U2 F' (3|20)
U Perm: F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 (8|28)

Found after 20 minutes; after 10 minutes I had U' B' U R2 B2 / U2 F2 U2 F / L2 U F' L F B' U' B / L' U' L U' L' U2 L / L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' (32), later I found 26 move skeleton leaving 3 corners:
2x2x2: U' B' U R2 B2 (5|5)
2x2x3: U' F2 U L F (5|10)
Triple X cross: L U F' L F (5|15)
Different triple X cross: L U L' (3|18)
F2L: U L U' L B' L' B L' (8|26)
leaving three corners.

I liked that scramble. Lots of things to try...and pretty much all of them gave me nice finishes!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 28, 2009)

2x2: 4.51, (6.58), (3.36), 5.34, 6.42 = 5.42
WTF? i guess i'm too tired 
3x3: 14.10, 13.86, (17.97), (12.24), 15.54 = 14.50
bad , i cant cube in the evening/night 
4x4: (1:30.66), 1:26.10, (1:06.56), 1:19.85, 1:26.51= 1:24.15
10 sec higher then my average 
clock:22.86, 23.01, 21.33, (20.11), (23.84)=22.40
3OH: 34.00, 34.02, 33.49, (32.58), (38.64) = 33.84
average


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.43, 2.34, 1.90, 3.34, 3.47 = *3.04*
*3x3:* 13.19, 14.91, 13.93, 10.53, 11.21 = *12.78*
*oh:* 24.00, 22.86, 28.65, 14.11, 22.15 = *23.00*
*mega:* 2:05.15, 2:05.56, 1:38.84, 1:57.59, 2:02.58 = *2:01.77*
*pyra:* 5.44, 10.16, 7.90, 5.55, 8.03 = *7.16*
*clock:* 7.96, 8.31, 7.96, 8.77, 8.05 = *8.11*

solution to 14.11 OH



Spoiler



scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R U' L' B' F2 D' R B F' U2 

y' z' U' R D2 z' y L R z' x' R U' R U L'
x' U' R' U
R2 z' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:31.64 DNF
comment: The last one was a 11:15 and was off by a b2 turn (nothing else). So this counts as a DNF and not a +2. I can has sub-10...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 29, 2009)

*2x2:* 9.44 9.01 8.49 7.86 7.96 = *8.48*
*3x3:* (29.15) (37.16) 33.57 32.61 33.39 = *33.19*
*Megaminx:* 3:53.56 3:47.82 3:52.11 (4:00.73) (3:34.47) = *3:51.16* Still getting used to my new Meffert's, it's got a new color scheme.
*Square 1:* 1:53.00 (P) 2:23.51 (Thought there was P, but wasn't ;- 2:01.28 (P) 1:25.25 1:17.29 = *1:46.51*


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 29, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 8.64, 7.42, (3.88), (8.83), 6.20 = *7.42*
lol @ number 3

*3x3x3 :* (17.75), 23.86, 23.02, (28.72), 27.41= *24.76*
nice single. 

*4x4x4 :* 1:53.90, (2:03.11), 2:01.72, (1:45.97), 1:54.08 = *1:56.57*

*5x5x5 :* 3:40.83, (3:27.81), 4:01.53, (4:03.30), 3:57.30 = *3:53.22*

*7x7x7 :* 12:19.98, (13:54.41), 12:33.33, (11:45.56), 11:53.50 = *12:15.60*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:33.53, DNF, 55.93 = *55.93*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, 4:16.09, DNS = *4:16.09*
I'll take that. 

*Multi BLD :* 1/2 = *0 pts*
Execution mistake on second cube. I really thought I had it this time too. Time was about 12 minutes. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 1:46.22, 1:51.66, (DNF), (1:07.30), 1:19.24 = *1:39.04*
pb single. 

*3x3x3 OH : * 1:04.11, 1:18.03, (1:31.78), (57.53), 1:02.17 = *1:08.10*

*Magic : * 1.94, 1.97, 2.19, (1.94), (3.00) = *2.03*
the 3 ruined it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:31.64 DNF
> comment: The last one was a 11:15 and was off by a b2 turn (nothing else). So this counts as a DNF and not a +2. I can has sub-10...



Awww - so close! Fun to see you on fire for 5x5x5 BLD all of a sudden. Good luck on that sub-10!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



Thanks Mike. I feel like I finally have the confidence, and hopefully soon also the ability, to get a sub-10 on 5x5x5 BLD. After Worlds I now really want to push myself to my limits for medium cube BLD.

Congrats on your sub-17 for 5x5 this week, and also for your very close near sub-15 solve!

Chris


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 13.17, (8.67), 14.50, (14.90), 13.98 = *13.88*
ok i like the sub 10


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > *Ardianto Satriawan*
> ...



Really? My time get worse if I use my dominant hand (right hand)..
I just realize if it's more comfortable to use my left hand


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ardi4nto said:
> ...



It's just crazy good for first shot, and normally on your first shot, it's easier with your dominant hand. Left hand is better for execution of many 2H algs.


----------



## Micael (Oct 30, 2009)

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:21.98 = 2:21.98
Not waked up enough and did mistakes. Did some sighted solves before the third one and it helped.


----------



## Slash (Oct 30, 2009)

Slash:

2x2: *5.49*
5.94 (6.62) 5.36 5.16 (4.50)
wtf crap...

3x3: *16.38*
(11.56)OLL skip (24.81)POP 16.24 17.53 15.38
why my type F pops a lot???:S

5x5: *1:56.41*
1:53.25 1:55.19 2:00.80 (2:05.38) (1:49.74)
no commennt....:S

3x3 multi BLD: *4/5=3 points* 34:30.60
SH*T!! It wouldve been an crazy PB...(longer post about it in the blind failures thread)

3x3 OH: *35.95*
38.69 (39.55) (23.42) 34.11 35.06
WOW single PB!!! Fullstep!! but my cube sucks so shitty avg

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *44 moves*
1. B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U B U2 F' R U B U' B' R2 F2 
Solution:U'B'UDR'D'LDRD'L'R2B2U'F2UFU2L2UL'UF'L2FU'LUL'U'LUu'L2ULU'LuL'

Prepear x-cross: U'B'U(3)
Corner commutator: DR'D'LDRD'L'(8)
Finish x-cross: R2B2(2)
2nd pair: U'F2UF(4)
3rd pair: U2L2UL'UF'L2F(8)
4th pair: U'LUL'U'LU(7)
OLL: u'L2ULU'LuL'(8)
PLL would have been an A but I swapped the corners with the commutator(-1 move)

3x3 With Feet: *2:51.09*
(3:08.65) 2:53.09 2:34.58 3:05.59 (2:18.27)
WoW single PB and AVG, but the avg will improve.

Square-1: *49.93*
(59.38) 58.05 51.88 39.86 (32.62)
what to say... should be more consistent


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 30, 2009)

*Magic* 1.15, (1.25), (1.07), 1.13, 1.11 = *1.13*
Wow...BIG improvement..been practising every day
I can't be bothered with the 3x3x3 today lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2009)

As a new comp is not up, this one is not closed. I will be away until Sunday,
so no results until then. Just in case someone wonders...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

*Results week 43*

*2x2x2*(36)

 3.04 DavidWoner
 3.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.86 Erik
 4.17 Mossar
 4.33 fazrulz
 4.66 SimonWestlund
 4.71 MTGjumper
 5.42 oskarasbrink
 5.45 Yes, We Can!
 5.49 Slash
 5.71 Tim Reynolds
 6.07 Yichen
 6.37 Kian
 6.55 Alifianto
 6.56 Morten
 6.95 HaraldS
 7.42 cookingfat
 7.45 Ewks
 7.62 Stini
 7.80 Hays
 8.49 hawkmp4
 8.52 PeterV
 8.64 mande
 8.66 randomtoad
 8.92 ender9994
 9.59 Mike Hughey
 9.99 Cride5
 10.81 ZB_FTW!!!
 11.09 ardi4nto
 11.94 msemtd
 12.32 jamesdeanludlow
 13.15 Edam
 13.45 anythingtwisty
 13.88 Inf3rn0
 15.25 salshort
 18.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 11.05 fazrulz
 11.06 Erik
 12.24 MTGjumper
 12.61 SimonWestlund
 12.78 DavidWoner
 13.36 stefanobevacqua
 13.37 blah
 14.10 ManasijV
 14.36 Hays
 14.50 oskarasbrink
 14.79 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.67 Yes, We Can!
 16.27 Tim Reynolds
 16.38 Slash
 16.50 Edmund
 16.92 Alifianto
 17.09 Kian
 17.75 guusrs
 17.93 Morten
 18.05 Ewks
 19.12 Stini
 19.62 Edam
 20.75 Yichen
 21.63 HaraldS
 22.41 ender9994
 22.73 mande
 23.69 stevethecuber
 24.07 Mike Hughey
 24.69 randomtoad
 24.76 cookingfat
 25.38 anythingtwisty
 26.07 Musli4brekkies
 26.75 Cride5
 27.38 ZB_FTW!!!
 27.87 PeterV
 28.86 jamesdeanludlow
 29.21 ardi4nto
 31.70 salshort
 33.19 hawkmp4
 50.88 msemtd
 59.81 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 50.50 fazrulz
 56.42 Hays
 58.39 MTGjumper
 59.05 SimonWestlund
 1:04.35 blah
 1:06.09 Kian
 1:14.31 Yes, We Can!
 1:14.61 stefanobevacqua
 1:17.07 Tim Reynolds
 1:21.18 Stini
 1:24.15 oskarasbrink
 1:24.84 Alifianto
 1:34.35 Morten
 1:34.80 Mike Hughey
 1:47.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1:55.83 Ewks
 1:56.57 cookingfat
 1:57.58 Edam
 2:07.29 Yichen
 2:36.43 anythingtwisty
 2:37.36 PeterV
 2:54.30 msemtd
 3:07.48 randomtoad
 3:27.04 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:21.82 Erik
 1:44.72 Hays
 1:48.54 SimonWestlund
 1:56.41 Slash
 2:13.34 Tim Reynolds
 2:15.43 Kian
 2:28.32 Stini
 2:35.24 Mike Hughey
 2:36.84 stefanobevacqua
 3:18.56 jamesdeanludlow
 3:53.22 cookingfat
 4:28.01 salshort
 4:58.34 msemtd
 5:40.11 anythingtwisty
 7:15.99 ZB_FTW!!!
 8:11.03 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:09.61 Hays
 4:17.42 Tim Reynolds
 5:26.19 Mike Hughey
 6:22.79 jamesdeanludlow
 8:11.00 msemtd
25:35.86 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 5:26.54 Hays
 6:40.03 SimonWestlund
 6:59.41 Tim Reynolds
 7:33.38 Mike Hughey
 7:45.16 Stini
 8:46.55 Kian
 9:36.88 jamesdeanludlow
12:15.60 cookingfat
12:34.67 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 23.00 DavidWoner
 23.10 Mossar
 25.79 blah
 26.28 ManasijV
 28.01 SimonWestlund
 29.29 MTGjumper
 30.91 Morten
 31.08 Alifianto
 33.25 Tim Reynolds
 33.84 oskarasbrink
 34.95 Edmund
 35.24 Stini
 35.95 Slash
 36.63 Ewks
 39.00 Kian
 40.59 mande
 41.48 Yes, We Can!
 41.97 HaraldS
 48.75 Hays
 48.81 Mike Hughey
 50.40 Yichen
 53.95 anythingtwisty
 59.88 randomtoad
 1:06.01 salshort
 1:08.10 cookingfat
 1:18.95 ardi4nto
 1:21.00 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:05.53 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:46.25 Mike Hughey
 2:05.52 SimonWestlund
 2:49.59 Kian
 2:51.09 Slash
 6:32.87 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Hays
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 22.35 Kian
 30.25 Mike Hughey
 30.31 ZB_FTW!!!
 36.05 MatsBergsten
 55.93 cookingfat
 1:26.44 Mossar
 1:59.01 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF ender9994
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:26.34 blah
 1:39.97 Mike Hughey
 1:49.23 Erik
 1:57.84 MatsBergsten
 2:00.43 ManasijV
 2:21.98 Micael
 3:07.28 mande
 3:33.64 SimonWestlund
 4:16.09 cookingfat
 4:34.93 Kian
 DNF ender9994
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:29.84 Mike Hughey
 8:14.16 blah
11:57.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Kian
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:31.64 cmhardw
16:36.70 Mike Hughey
27:38.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/10 Mike Hughey
4/5 Slash
2/2 ManasijV
1/2 cookingfat
0/2 Kian
3/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:21.83 Mike Hughey
 1:30.12 Hays
 1:39.04 cookingfat
 1:50.47 Kian
 4:44.55 anythingtwisty
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:19.07 SimonWestlund
 1:20.94 Hays
 1:28.95 Alifianto
 1:43.85 Kian
 1:44.66 Tim Reynolds
 1:52.24 Morten
 1:54.64 Stini
 2:11.40 Mike Hughey
 2:15.53 ender9994
 2:24.13 Edam
 2:24.27 Ewks
 2:29.40 Yichen
 2:47.21 jamesdeanludlow
 3:19.72 anythingtwisty
 3:27.16 PeterV
 3:27.31 msemtd
 3:54.96 randomtoad
 6:27.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:09.48 Hays
 3:21.06 SimonWestlund
 3:37.57 Kian
 4:08.28 Tim Reynolds
 4:32.12 Stini
 5:01.96 Mike Hughey
 5:04.16 jamesdeanludlow
 7:24.95 ender9994
 9:07.95 anythingtwisty
 9:25.55 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(16)

 1.07 Hays
 1.08 Edam
 1.13 Brettludlow
 1.47 SimonWestlund
 1.75 salshort
 1.88 Mike Hughey
 1.89 ender9994
 2.03 cookingfat
 2.19 jamesdeanludlow
 2.24 anythingtwisty
 2.48 Stini
 2.48 Kian
 2.63 msemtd
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF PeterV
 DNF Edmund
*Master Magic*(4)

 4.38 jamesdeanludlow
 4.58 Hays
 4.61 Mike Hughey
 5.94 Stini
*Clock*(7)

 8.11 DavidWoner
 13.47 SimonWestlund
 14.95 Tim Reynolds
 17.87 jamesdeanludlow
 22.11 Mike Hughey
 22.40 oskarasbrink
 31.61 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.86 Brunito
 5.37 SimonWestlund
 7.16 DavidWoner
 7.86 fazrulz
 8.06 Ewks
 10.07 Tim Reynolds
 10.15 ZB_FTW!!!
 10.80 Kian
 11.72 anythingtwisty
 13.42 Hays
 14.33 randomtoad
 14.91 Stini
 15.10 Yes, We Can!
 15.88 salshort
 16.29 Mike Hughey
 16.95 Alifianto
 20.30 msemtd
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:07.52 SimonWestlund
 1:49.73 Hays
 2:01.77 DavidWoner
 2:13.91 Tim Reynolds
 2:51.35 Mike Hughey
 3:06.58 Stini
 3:46.32 salshort
 3:51.16 hawkmp4
 4:27.53 jamesdeanludlow
 5:01.80 msemtd
 6:47.67 Kian
*Square-1*(11)

 15.77 MTGjumper
 20.09 SimonWestlund
 23.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 33.76 Erik
 49.93 Slash
 53.88 Ewks
 54.30 Mike Hughey
 1:03.04 Kian
 1:10.85 jamesdeanludlow
 1:23.99 Hays
 1:46.51 hawkmp4
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

28 Tim Reynolds
29 guusrs
30 Jacco
32 Stini
32 ardi4nto
32 Mike Hughey
34 blah
35 TMOY
35 trying-to-speedcube...
36 Joey
37 mande
44 Slash
44 Cride5
DNF  Kian
DNF  Olivér Perge

*Contest results*

282 SimonWestlund
281 Mike Hughey
242 Hays
235 Kian
231 Tim Reynolds
184 Stini
149 DavidWoner
144 Slash
142 MTGjumper
138 blah
128 Erik
123 jamesdeanludlow
122 fazrulz
118 Alifianto
117 cookingfat
113 Ewks
111 oskarasbrink
108 Yes, We Can!
107 Morten
102 trying-to-speedcube...
90 ManasijV
86 anythingtwisty
84 msemtd
82 MatsBergsten
80 Yichen
78 mande
74 ender9994
73 stefanobevacqua
72 Mossar
68 Edam
60 randomtoad
59 ZB_FTW!!!
59 HaraldS
58 salshort
54 Edmund
51 guusrs
47 ardi4nto
43 PeterV
38 Cride5
37 hawkmp4
23 Jacco
19 Brunito
18 stevethecuber
18 TMOY
16 Joey
15 Brettludlow
13 Musli4brekkies
12 Olivér Perge
12 cmhardw
12 Micael
5 Inf3rn0


----------



## Mossar (Nov 1, 2009)

I have one question: Why I have DNF in 2x2 event?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

Mossar said:


> I have one question: Why I have DNF in 2x2 event?



Because I and/or my program slipped up, sorry 
I or it was mixing up 2x2 and 2x2 bld, did you actually do only the third
solve on 2x2 bld? (first?)

I'll fix it in a moment. It is easier for me if you write the whole event on one line
and then also if you don't mix decimal point and decimal comma freely. Like this
perhaps:

2x2: 3.94 ; (4.95) ; (3.30) ; 4.03 ; 4.55 = 4.17 Quite nice...
2x2 BLD: DNS ; DNS ; 1:26.44


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol 3x3 top 2.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 1, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Mossar (Nov 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mossar said:
> 
> 
> > I have one question: Why I have DNF in 2x2 event?
> ...



Thanks, sorry for confusion in my post


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> 
> 28 Tim Reynolds
> 29 guusrs
> ...



I started to think why wouldn't we adopt WCA system for rank? I think it's more fair to give same points for the same results. so, it will be
1. 28 Tim Reynolds
2. 29 guusrs
3. 30 Jacco
4. 32 Stini
4. 32 ardi4nto
4. 32 Mike Hughey
7. 34 blah
8. 35 TMOY
8. 35 trying-to-speedcube...
9. 37 mande
10. 44 Slash
11. DNF  Kian
11. DNF  Olivér Perge


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> ...



You get equal points. Stini, you and Mike all shared 4-6 places.
The numbers for place comes from the Forum system numbering, 
as an numbered list. And it does not "understand" the concept of
sharing places.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay! I won  And I didn't even have time to participate in all the events that I would've wanted to  I'm on Mallorca  And I didn't have my 6x6 either. My Next goal is 300+ points


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> 
> 28 Tim Reynolds
> 29 guusrs
> ...



Looks like the program missed my fewest moves entry. Is there something wrong with the format?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 2, 2009)

Processed results for 2009 to date are at http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-2009-01to43.zip 

Contains results-wk43.tsv -- tab separated values, all competitors, all weeks, all events. Easily imported into popular spreadsheet software. Includes OpenOffice spreadsheet results-wk43.ods with AutoFilter for selecting events/competitors/etc. prior to creating nice charts!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> ...


should be 8. 35
8. 35
10. 35


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2009)

FMC:
U' B' U R F2 R' F R2 F' D F' D' B2 (13 move 2x2x3 block)
F' R' F' R U' L F' L' (8 for EO)
U2 F U' F' U' F2 U F' U' F' U F U' F U (15 moves finish)
=> 36 moves


edit: just realised that I did an old competiton.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 2, 2009)

I didn't do to bad.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 2, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Looks like the program missed my fewest moves entry. Is there something wrong with the format?



Yes, please write the result on the same line as the event name. I can easily
understand that the result 8 lines further down is just that, but the program has
to read and try to filter away lots of info (and some event) on the way down.

I'll fix it tomorrow night when I'm home again, I can then add Joeys effort too
while I am at it 

So just like this
*3x3x3 fewest moves: 44 moves *
and then how many explanations you like.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 one handed*(28)
> 
> 23.00 DavidWoner



lolwut


----------



## Mossar (Nov 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 one handed*(28)
> ...




1. 23.00 DavidWoner
2. 23.10 Mossar

0.10 ;D


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the program missed my fewest moves entry. Is there something wrong with the format?
> ...



Ah right, thanks. Fixed my post, but its probably too late ... noted for future


----------



## Ewks (Nov 4, 2009)

Funnily I'm in either exactly middle or near middle of the results in many events Only 4x4x4, pyraminx and 2-3-4- relay make exceptions.


----------

